# Does Vodka Go Bad??



## campmg

I haven't been on here in months and hope everyone has been well. I don't have time to catch up on everything I missed so I just have to start over with the new stuff.

Anyway, I finally have something to post about. I picked up the Outback last week from storage to clean it up and ready it for my camping season. So far my season consists of a total of one planned trip. I found an opened but full bottle of Vodka I left in there from last falls So Cal rally. I couldn't find it around the house so thought maybe skippershe or insomniak snuck in and drank it while I was snoozing. With the extreme heat here in AZ, do you think the Vodka is still good? I know not to drink opened water bottles left in the heat but does the alcohol help maintain the vodka?


----------



## CamperAndy

It will be as good as the day it was distilled.


----------



## 3LEES

Wow Mitch. I was beginning to think you didn't like us anymore.....









Welcome back!

Dan


----------



## mmblantz

Drink it. But if your really worried about it, just send it to me and I'll Uhhhh, dispose of it for you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wow, so uh, Skippershe has a drinking problem? well, that's how I read it anyway


----------



## ED_RN

Actually it is probably not safe to drink. They have a vodka recycling center in our town. Send it to me and I'll get rid of it for you.


----------



## Fire44

ED_RN said:


> Actually it is probably not safe to drink. They have a vodka recycling center in our town. Send it to me and I'll get rid of it for you.


We have one here too.....and they will give you back the 10 cent bottle deposit!!! Send the bottle to me and I will get them to send you the deposit back!!!

Gary


----------



## Rob_G

My buddy had a 3/4 full bottle of vodka that he brought with him camping once. We he pulled up, he asked me to put it in my freezer to chill it down for later in the evening. This would give him time to setup camp, eat dinner, blah blah blah.

Time comes to get the vodka out and make some dirty martini's around the fire... and it's frozen!!







How the h377 can it freeze he asked?!?!? Well, I forgot to mention that he has a 15 yr old son... the bottle was open... it was clear vodka... that's right... it was watered down. Hard not to giggle about it. Actually, since it wasn't my kid, it was pretty easy.

Anyways....

I guess the moral is your vodka will last forever or at least until your kids start watering it down!


----------



## 4campers

campmg said:


> I haven't been on here in months and hope everyone has been well. I don't have time to catch up on everything I missed so I just have to start over with the new stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I finally have something to post about. I picked up the Outback last week from storage to clean it up and ready it for my camping season. So far my season consists of a total of one planned trip. I found an opened but full bottle of Vodka I left in there from last falls So Cal rally. I couldn't find it around the house so thought maybe skippershe or insomniak snuck in and drank it while I was snoozing. With the extreme heat here in AZ, do you think the Vodka is still good? I know not to drink opened water bottles left in the heat but does the alcohol help maintain the vodka?


It only goes bad if it isn't drunk.







It will be good to go,pour a shot and test it, if it tastes live vodka then it's good, if it's worm put it on ice and test it out that way. if it still tastes like vodka then it must be good fire water.


----------



## ColoradoChip

The only scientific way to tell is to....

DRINK IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob_G

ColoradoChip said:


> The only scientific way to tell is to....
> 
> DRINK IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BRILLIANT!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Rob_G said:


> My buddy had a 3/4 full bottle of vodka that he brought with him camping once. We he pulled up, he asked me to put it in my freezer to chill it down for later in the evening. This would give him time to setup camp, eat dinner, blah blah blah.
> 
> Time comes to get the vodka out and make some dirty martini's around the fire... and it's frozen!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the h377 can it freeze he asked?!?!? Well, I forgot to mention that he has a 15 yr old son... the bottle was open... it was clear vodka... that's right... it was watered down. Hard not to giggle about it. Actually, since it wasn't my kid, it was pretty easy.


BUSTED!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I wouldn't know if it goes bad. It's never in the house long enough.


----------



## skylane

one of the few posts I could answer but as usual I am too late

oh well!


----------



## campmg

Thanks for all the info about your local Vodka Recycling Centers. I thought about sending you each one shot.

I'll be up in Payson, AZ for the holiday weekend so feel free to stop by and I'll be happy to pour.


----------

